# Programmablaufplan oder ähnliches ...



## ichbinsisyphos (13 Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ich hab das Gefühl, die Frage passt am besten hier rein, obwohl sie mit der Programmierung selbst noch nicht viel zu tun hat.

Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit - vor der Programmierung - die Problemstellung und den Ablauf der Steuerung zu visualisieren. Am Wochenende werd ich mir mal die Anwendbarkeit der unterschiedlichen Diagrammtypen ansehen, die man sonst so beim programmieren verwendet, aber wenn sich bei SPS schon ein Standard eingebürgert hat, wär das vielleicht einfacher.

Kennt jemand was?


----------



## Matze001 (13 Februar 2014)

Grafcet!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## ducati (13 Februar 2014)

sowas Suche ich auch, waer da auch an Vorschlägen und Erfahrungen interessiert.


----------



## norustnotrust (13 Februar 2014)

Also ich persönlich habe mal mit UML Diagrammen, vor allem Aktivitäts, Zustands, Squenzdiagramme experimentiert und halte diese eigentlich für sehr geeignet. Meiner Meinung nach lassen sich damit Automatisierungssysteme vollumfänglich darstellen. Leider ist das Dokumentieren in Prosa mit der Einbindung von Visuschnippseln und ein paar Ablaufdiagrammen in der SPS Welt (den Bereich den ich halt selber kenne) eigentlich State of the Art.


----------



## ducati (13 Februar 2014)

Ja nee,

ich suche nix zum dokumentieren für mich, sondern ein "einfaches" Programm für den Verfahrenstechniker/Anlagenbauer/Maschinenbauer, also nicht Automatisierer, mit dem er einfach und verständlich "aufzeichnen/zusammenklicken" kann, was die SPS mal irgendwann machen soll. Z.B. einfach UND/ODER/NICHT-Verknüpfungen zeichnen für Verriegelungen etc. und irgendetwas für Schrittketten.
Das muss eine fertige Software sein, nicht so ein umständliches Allgemeintool wie z.B. Visio...

Hoffe Ihr versteht, was ich meine.

Gruß.


----------



## 190B (13 Februar 2014)

Vielleicht entspricht ja dieses den Vorstellungen...

http://www.heise.de/download/papdesigner.html


----------



## marlob (13 Februar 2014)

Oder Fluidsim
http://www.fluidsim.de/fluidsim/download/v5/fluidsim5_de.pdf
Enthält Komponenten der Digitaltechnick und auch Grafcet um Abläufe zu zeichnen.

Ich selber dokumentiere auch mit einem UML Tool. Habe mir mal Enterprise Architect gekauft


----------



## norustnotrust (13 Februar 2014)

@mariob ja den Enterprise Architect habe ich mir auch angesehen. Afaik könnte man dafür auch einen Codegenerator machen. Hast du sowas mal verwucht?


----------



## spstiger (13 Februar 2014)

Ich benutze gern mal Lucid Chat. Das ist eine Cloud-Lösung für Charts. Damit ist z.B. auch UML und viel mehr möglich. Funktioniert in Chrome auch als App und man kann sich mit seinem Google Login registrieren.
Einfach unter Create ein neues Dokument erstellen. Da gibt es verschiedene Templates z.B. Flow Charts oder Engineering. Und man kann diese auch teilen.

Den Link findet ihr hier: http://www.lucidchart.com/


----------



## Blockmove (14 Februar 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> sowas Suche ich auch, waer da auch an Vorschlägen und Erfahrungen interessiert.



Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es hier sehr stark von der Aufgabenstellug abhängt, welches Tool / Diagramm geeignet ist.
Mit dem klassischen Programmablaufplan bzw. Zustandsgraphen komme ich eigentlich am besten zurecht.
Für reine Maschinenabläufe brauche ich nix. Die Abläufe erstelle ich Graph und das ist eigentlich selbstdokomentierent.

Zum Zeichnen reicht mir meist ein simpler Bleistift 
Wenn's denn aber pseudoprofessionell aussehen soll, dann nehm ich Visio.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ducati (15 Februar 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es hier sehr stark von der Aufgabenstellug abhängt, welches Tool / Diagramm geeignet ist.
> Mit dem klassischen Programmablaufplan bzw. Zustandsgraphen komme ich eigentlich am besten zurecht.
> Für reine Maschinenabläufe brauche ich nix. Die Abläufe erstelle ich Graph und das ist eigentlich selbstdokomentierent.
> 
> ...



Ja, wie gesagt, es ist nicht für mich.

Wir sind halt im Anlagenbau/Prozessautomatisierung tätig, wo wir vom Anlagenbauer halt die Information benötigen, was die Steuerung machen soll. Diese Informationen sind meist spärlich, da sich die Nichtautomatisierer schwer tun, in Word was zu schreiben bzw. in Visio umständlich Schrittketten zu malen, so dass ich damit eindeutig was anfangen kann. 
Von, daher war jetzt meine Überlegung, ich geb denen nen Tool an die Hand, bzw. ne Vorlage, aus der dann schnell was zusammengeklickt werden kann. Mit Visio kommt keiner klar, das nutzen die wenn überhaupt als besseres Paint. Wenn dann nen Schritt eingefügt werden soll, wird's umständlich und keine hat Lust dazu...

Wird mir mal in ner ruhigen Minute die Vorschläge anschauen und sehn, ob was dabei ist.

Gruß.


----------



## Blockmove (16 Februar 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> Wir sind halt im Anlagenbau/Prozessautomatisierung tätig, wo wir vom Anlagenbauer halt die Information benötigen, was die Steuerung machen soll. Diese Informationen sind meist spärlich, da sich die Nichtautomatisierer schwer tun, in Word was zu schreiben bzw. in Visio umständlich Schrittketten zu malen, so dass ich damit eindeutig was anfangen kann.



Unsere mech. Konstrukteure haben sowas früher mit Excel gemacht.
Einfach die einzelnen Bewegungen untereinander.
Parallel / Alternativ eben nebeneinander. Unterscheidung durch Farbe.

Für Schrittketten hat das locker ausgereicht.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## marlob (22 Februar 2014)

norustnotrust schrieb:


> @mariob ja den Enterprise Architect habe ich mir auch angesehen. Afaik könnte man dafür auch einen Codegenerator machen. Hast du sowas mal verwucht?



Bin da mal mit angefangen, habe das mangels Zeit aber noch nicht weiter verfolgt. Bekomme demnächst einen Studenten der hier nebenbei arbeitet. Werde das Thema dann mal wieder aus der Schublade holen, weil das Ziel soll schon sein, so viel wie möglich und da wo es sinnvoll ist zu automatisieren


----------



## Gunter Mund (6 März 2014)

Das ist ja eine kleine Fundgrube geworden. Genau der Thread, nach dem ich gesucht habe. Ich habe nach einem allgemeineren Konzept der Visualisierung gesucht und hier wurde das Problem aus vielen verschiedenen Perspektiven beleuchtet, was mir einen soliden Überblick verschafft hat. Danke an alle Beteiligten.


----------



## Tobias5 (10 April 2018)

um die Fundgrube zu erweitern:
ich kann noch dia empfehlen (gibt auch viele Youtube-tutorials für)


----------



## Rudi (10 April 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Unsere mech. Konstrukteure haben sowas früher mit Excel gemacht.
> Einfach die einzelnen Bewegungen untereinander.
> Parallel / Alternativ eben nebeneinander. Unterscheidung durch Farbe.
> 
> ...



Ich habe da auch lieber was Einfaches in Word oder Excel. Am liebsten in Tabellenform ( Grundstellung, Startbedingungen für jede Bewegung, notwendige Verriegelungsbedingungen, notwendige Rückmeldungen wie zb. "Gerät hat gearbeitet" usw usw.)


----------



## devun31 (16 August 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Ich nutze den Draw von Open Office. Super Tool für alles mögliche, Mechanische Zeichnungen, Flussdiagramme etc. Mache dann jeweils Zustandsdiagramme nach Moore. Sehr einfach und übersichtliche bedienung.

Gruss Devun31


----------



## s3152148 (10 März 2020)

Hi, ich habe auch gerade angefangen, ein Codegenerator in Enterprise Architect zu schreiben, um aus den UML Modelle (Klassen-Diagrammen sowie Zustandsmaschinen) IEC 61131 Code zu generieren. Hier ist ein Video für die Codegenerierung nach meinem Generator:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z071cZgMbZ8

Sowohl die Klaase (Funktionsbausteinen), DUT als auch die Zustandsdiagrammen werden in PLCopen Format Codegeneriert und Der Code lässt sich in TwinCAT, CodeSYS und Indraworks importieren.


----------



## Mrtain (11 März 2020)

s3152148 schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe auch gerade angefangen, ein Codegenerator in Enterprise Architect zu schreiben, um aus den UML Modelle (Klassen-Diagrammen sowie Zustandsmaschinen) IEC 61131 Code zu generieren. Hier ist ein Video für die Codegenerierung nach meinem Generator:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z071cZgMbZ8
> 
> Sowohl die Klaase (Funktionsbausteinen), DUT als auch die Zustandsdiagrammen werden in PLCopen Format Codegeneriert und Der Code lässt sich in TwinCAT, CodeSYS und Indraworks importieren.



könnte man den codegenerator auch modifizieren? Was für eine Version hast du? 

Gruss


----------



## s3152148 (11 März 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> könnte man den codegenerator auch modifizieren? Was für eine Version hast du?
> 
> Gruss



Ja, du kannst doch den Codegenerator nach deiner Anforderung modifizieren. Hier ist eine Vorstellung von Sparx System.

https://www.sparxsystems.com/enterp...15.0/model_domains/codetemplatesoverview.html

Ich habe EA 13.5 und die Codegenerierung von Zustandsmaschine ist nur unterstützt in Ultimate / Unified Version

https://sparxsystems.com/products/ea/compare-editions.html


----------

